# What are you cooking right this moment?



## Julio (Dec 17, 2011)

It's 3:00 am and I'm making ragu sauce for pasta and pizzas.


----------



## merstar (Dec 17, 2011)

Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who's up this late at night. I just had a grilled cheese about an hour ago - extra sharp cheddar with sliced tomatoes on pumpernickel.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2011)

It's not late for me, it's really early.

I filled my crockpot with onions, butter and a few cloves of garlic.  It's the start of a several days' project.

This step is the onion base.  Thanks for the idea, Bolas!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been in a very nice hotel for over three months. I have not cooked anything and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## BigAL (Dec 17, 2011)

made a cheese pizza wrap for my daughters lunch and put a tuna steak that was marinated in spicy teriyaki sauce, soy sauce, ginger, garlic, red pepper flakes.  was to be supper last night but plans changed and was marinated for 15hrs.  put on smoker at 375* for 16min and was still pink in the middle, more of a med or med well for tuna steak.

Still good, though.


----------



## Jolokia (Dec 17, 2011)

Wish I had seen this when it posted! But alas I just found this site an hour ago. 

I just finished my first exam week of grad school and have had a terrible sleep schedule. So when most people were leaving the bars, I had just woken up a few hours ago and my body wanted lunch. So I made 2 am fried chicken. My drunk roommates returning home really appreciated it!


----------



## JGDean (Dec 17, 2011)

Everyone likes a roomate who can cook! Did you make them do the cleanup?


----------



## Jolokia (Dec 17, 2011)

Haha, nah, we all just left it in the sink to so we could put it off as long as humanly possible as usual!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2011)

Just turned on the oven to preheat so I can make some gum drop cookies.  I have everything in place to make about 3 different kinds of cookies/sweets today, to be ready for our Christmas holiday dinner.  So far I'm right on schedule and I hope things stay that way.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 17, 2011)

It is 7:17am on Saturday, and I have mise en placed a breakfast of fresh squeezed California navel orange juice, two basted eggs, 4 strips of thick bacon, country hash brown (a.k.a. O'Brien) potatoes, a sliced banana walnut mini-loaf, Ovaltine, and coffee.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2011)

I put a couple cans of recently expired fat free sweetened condensed milk in the crockpot at midnight, covered them in water, left it on low all night, and just tasted some wonderful Dulce de Leche, straight from the can.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I put a couple cans of recently expired fat free sweetened condensed milk in the crockpot at midnight, covered them in water, left it on low all night, and just tasted some wonderful Dulce de Leche, straight from the can.




Does this have any special uses other than just eating as is?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 17, 2011)

The only cooking I've done this morning is my coffee! Of course, I get out of bed at 10am every day, so having coffee at noon isn't strange.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Does this have any special uses other than just eating as is?



Probably.  This is the first time I ever made it.  It's very popular in Mexico.  Apple/fruit dip, smear on cookies or cake layers, ice cream, fruit salad dressing, maybe mixed with some yogurt..  It tastes much better than store apple caramel dip.  You could probably mix in some peanut butter and/or mini chocolate chips, nuts, etc.

I was chatting with a friend last night, and she mentioned the boil in can method, and how good the stuff was.  I found 2 cans in the cupboard that had expired in Nov., and thought, why not?  Found the CP method, and it worked!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Probably. This is the first time I ever made it. It's very popular in Mexico. Apple/fruit dip, smear on cookies or cake layers, ice cream, fruit salad dressing, maybe mixed with some yogurt.. It tastes much better than store apple caramel dip. You could probably mix in some peanut butter and/or mini chocolate chips, nuts, etc.
> 
> I was chatting with a friend last night, and she mentioned the boil in can method, and how good the stuff was. I found 2 cans in the cupboard that had expired in Nov., and thought, why not? Found the CP method, and it worked!


 
Thanks Dawgluver! What an easy and delicious way to make it!


----------



## JoshuaNY (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not cooking exactly. But I am attempting to make a sourdough starter. Its my third day and I just fed the little bugger. It has a buttermilky smell and a bunch of little bubbles on the top. Which I am told is a good thing. Hope it works out.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 17, 2011)

JoshuaNY said:


> I am not cooking exactly. But I am attempting to make a sourdough starter. Its my third day and I just fed the little bugger. It has a buttermilky smell and a bunch of little bubbles on the top. Which I am told is a good thing. Hope it works out.


 
I hope it works for you also. A buttermilky smell would drive my cat Dinky to distraction! He gets a tablespoon of Buttermilk for a snack every evening at 6:30pm. If I forget, he yells at me until I get it. NOWWWW! He says!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing at the moment, but I am about to start the caramel for my mock Almond Roca and when DH gets home with the ground beef and veal I will be making the filling for my tourtieres I didn't get made yesterday because the veal didn't arrive at the store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing...trying to decide if I'm hungry or not.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2011)

Just had reheated pasta from last night not really cooking maybe "recooking" LOL


----------



## ncage1974 (Dec 17, 2011)

*been cooking since i got up*

1. Mashed Potatoes with Chives, Sour Cream and Cream Cheese
2. Bread Dressing
3. Homemade Noodles (For Noodles & Mashed Potatoes tomorrow).
4. Raspberry Cream Pie

All of this is pretty much for tomorrow so i won't be stressed out. Pretty much having a thanksgiving meal for me & my wife. with Turkey plus all the sides .


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2011)

With this thread, tomorrow we will have the opportunity to post our "cookings" in three threads! Maybe six if it corresponds with breakfast and lunch! lol Seven if we include what are you doing...


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Probably.  This is the first time I ever made it.  It's very popular in Mexico.  Apple/fruit dip, smear on cookies or cake layers, ice cream, fruit salad dressing, maybe mixed with some yogurt..  It tastes much better than store apple caramel dip.  You could probably mix in some peanut butter and/or mini chocolate chips, nuts, etc.
> 
> I was chatting with a friend last night, and she mentioned the boil in can method, and how good the stuff was.  I found 2 cans in the cupboard that had expired in Nov., and thought, why not?  Found the CP method, and it worked!



I'm adding it to my grocery list to try out in the new crockpot.  I'll have to think about stuff to mix it with.  I already make a peanut butter/nut mix when I just need a spoonful of sweet, so this sounds like a good add-in.  

I also want to make fudge so I'll need some for that too.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> With this thread, tomorrow we will have the opportunity to post our "cookings" in three threads! Maybe six if it corresponds with breakfast and lunch! lol Seven if we include what are you doing...


 Thanks, Pac!  I was kind of thinking the same thing.  There is also the "what are you baking?" thread.  What is the third one you were referring to?  This and the "what is cooking for....." are the only two that come to mind other than baking and the others you mentioned.

I am meaning no disrespect to the original poster.  It just gets confusing sometimes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> I'm adding it to my grocery list to try out in the new crockpot.  I'll have to think about stuff to mix it with.  I already make a peanut butter/nut mix when I just need a spoonful of sweet, so this sounds like a good add-in.
> 
> I also want to make fudge so I'll need some for that too.



It's really good!  I've destroyed half a can already.    Take the label off first, and make sure the can is submerged in water, on its side.  Cover with the lid.  My friend used the full fat, but I think the fat free works well too.

Oh, and you might put a piece of foil on the bottom of the CP.  I didn't have a problem, but the cans may scratch or deposit rust on the bottom.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 17, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Pac! I was kind of thinking the same thing. There is also the "what are you baking?" thread. *What is the third one you were referring to?* This and the "what is cooking for....." are the only two that come to mind other than baking and the others you mentioned.
> 
> I am meaning no disrespect to the original poster. It just gets confusing sometimes.


 
The Sunday Tailgating thread 

I forgot all about the baking thread. Good call.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 17, 2011)

3.19 quarts of ice cream made with 6 duck eggs, 3.5 cups heavy cream, 1 cup milk, 1 cup sugar, 1/2 tsp salt, 8 tsp flour and 2 tbs of vanilla extract.  Two of the 3.19 quarts had 3 1/2 cups of whole strawberries stewed in 3 tbs of sugar mixed in.  Ballpark estimate is the finished product is 40% air.


----------

